# Yanmar ym2000 brakes??



## Fastdiesel4x4 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have no brakes. It doesn't feel like it is doing anything. I followed the linkage to the back where it goes into a housing. I opened the drain plug and nothing came out. I don't think there should be anything coming out but I'm not sure what to do to get brakes back. Pull the housing off? And verify everything is hooked up? This should be a dry housing right? Thanks


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, dry housing, drum brakes. Here is a drawing of them. http://www.hoyetractor.com/CTGY/2000BRAKES.htm

And an article on repair. http://www.hoyetractor.com/brakes.htm


----------



## Toni (Jan 9, 2016)

In attachment the instruction how to repair the brakes.
Success!


----------

